# Maharlika Martial Arts: Sayoc Transition Drill 1



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2008)

[yt]NI8f6NGN6CE[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2008)

Good find!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 29, 2008)

nice flow drill


----------

